# Budgie making new noise - should I be concerned?



## aimoushe (Nov 18, 2018)

Hiya, it's been a few days she is making these noises... I'm scared because I've never heard this noise from her before...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Budgies make many different noises as part of their normal repertoire. There are some noises that you won’t hear often. The important thing here is that she looks healthy and is acting normal .


----------

